

How to improve the security and privacy of APP? - squarethree

Do you notice that APPs are facing more and more risk of privacy leaks and security threats? As an APP developer, how do you improve the security and privacy of APP?
======
Antiy
Integrate a great anti-virus SDK may be the most efficient way. If you want
any recommendation, here is one: OpenAVL SDK. The technology of it was awarded
by AV-TEST and it is for free.
[http://sdk.avlyun.com/](http://sdk.avlyun.com/)

